# What should I do?



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well sometime today (I believe it twas when I was on my way to buy my clutch cable lube tool) I lost one of my hub caps. What should I do, keep the other three on, or pop the three off so I just have 4 plain black wheels? I am going to someday be getting Some Rota SubZero wheels with some 205/50/15 Toyo Proxes T1-s or equivalent tire.

Edit: I'll put a pic up soon.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I see many people rolling with no hubcaps. A "clutch cable lube tool" huh? Sure it was.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, someone stole my hubcaps so i am not going to be buying anytime soon. i instead am buying some used rims from a fellow member. what you can do is just pop one hubcap off, so one side will have no caps, and one side will. i prefer the driver side to have the caps, becasue that is where you sit.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well it twas for motorcycle throttle and clutch cables, but it will work for car clutch cables as well.

I don't know, I popped all of them off and I think it looks pretty good. I think I might keep it like this.

Here are some of the before pics:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay here it is with that side with no hub caps:










That last pic is kinda dark, so here is a closeup of the same wheel earlier (the one missing the hub cap) but now it is clean:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

compared to the caps you had on before, no caps are way better


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah, those hubcaps don't look good....in fact no hubcaps look good on 13's. I run with the steelies on my B14, and I like it better.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

is it me or does the rear section of the exhaust look like its rusted.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> is it me or does the rear section of the exhaust look like its rusted.


Ditto.

And, if your bored, you can always clean up the steelies, and paint them either silver or black. I'd go with black.....but if you ran some sand paper through there for a quick clean up then painted them either a flat or gloss black...It'd look alot better, simply because itd be a cleaner look.
Just a thought .......


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

take off the hub caps and jes paint the 13's in a deep black.


----------



## Turco (Oct 3, 2005)

Paint the steelies!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Lol okay I'll paint them! And no that isn't really rust, it is just the really old pipe going on to the newer muffler. It has alot of grime on it as well, and I only obligated to clean the muffler since the other won't shine like it will.

Also, when painting them, should I prime them as well? And do I just use like some Rust Stop black stuff or the Dupli-Color stuff at Auto-Zone? And do I prime it first?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay I went with some Dupli Color wheel paint, and clear coat. I think it turned out pretty damn good!


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Okay I went with some Dupli Color wheel paint, and clear coat. I think it turned out pretty damn good!


looks way better than the hubs! lucky your hubs got stolen, maybe god wanted you to run on painted black steelies than hubs.


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

*rollin on dubs!! yeah!! thats blingin*


----------



## Nero D S 1250 (Nov 16, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Okay I went with some Dupli Color wheel paint, and clear coat. I think it turned out pretty damn good!


i agree...! Now maybe you want to consider painting the centers and lugs... Did you use a primer...? i painted the wheels on my Sebring (before it broke down and i bought a Sentra) and i used primer on the first wheel, which came out like shit... i just sanded the rest of the wheels and hit them with the Dupli-Color High Performance Wheel Coating and they looked great... i went with flat black, but that's a personal preference (see picture below)... Will you be painting the new wheels you said you were getting...?


----------

